

Hard Problems in Cryptocurrency - SkyMarshal
https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Problems

======
SkyMarshal
This is Vitalik Buterin's writeup of the talks he's been giving in the SF Bay
Area the past week (SV meetups, SF Coinsummit, etc).

One of the most interesting parts he's elaborated a little more on in his
actual talks is the SCIP protocol, especially SNARKs for C [1]. This could
provide the PoW/PoS/PoC(omputation) in Ethereum, enabling transactions and
smart contracts to be executed by a single node instead of all nodes, a major
improvement in efficiency.

[1]:[http://www.scipr-lab.org/](http://www.scipr-lab.org/)

